# ISO help/tips making sausage



## lovestoeat (Mar 29, 2008)

i've always wondered to make sausage link from scratch.  I have an idea of what spices I'd like to use.  but don't know what kind of machine I would need.  Any ideas?


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 29, 2008)

Depending on what type of sausage you want to make the spices will vary.  If you are talking about breakfast sausage, there are countless recipes available on line.

You need equipment to grind the meat and something to help you stuff the meat and spice mixture into casings.


----------



## lovestoeat (Mar 29, 2008)

what if i start with ground pork and ground beef.    do i still need a grinder?  
or is there a machine that just forces the meat into the link skin?  where do i get the link skin from?  thanks.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 29, 2008)

You can buy sausage casings at a supermarket.  If not there, try butcher shops.

There are hand operated sausage stuffers in all price ranges.  

The coarseness of the grind typically differs for different types of sausages.  I don't think using ground meats qould be a problem.  The difficulty os controlling the ampunt of fat in the sausage.  Breakfast sausage, for example, has a much higher fat content than Italian sausage or bratwurst.


----------



## auntdot (Mar 30, 2008)

Gosh and golly, thank you lovestoeat.  Have not thought about making sausages in a long time.  Don't know why, just haven't.

Yeah you need something to chop the meat, but it can be done in a food processor.

And one can stuff them with a plastic thing-a-ma-bob that costs next to nothing. That is bare bones.

There are gizmos that will grind and put out the sausage mix through an attachment that you just put the casings over.

It is all pretty simple.

If you are interested would Google the 'sausage maker'.  Have purchased stuff from them for years and they are reliable, at least in my experience.

Where we live cannot get boudin, but can make the McCoy. Found out that we were doing it just right after a trip to New Orleans where we ate some from a stand.

Sausage making is something anyone can do.

Thanks for bringing it up.


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Mar 30, 2008)

The sausage maker can answer all of your ?


----------



## archiduc (Mar 30, 2008)

*sausages*



lovestoeat said:


> i've always wondered to make sausage link from scratch. I have an idea of what spices I'd like to use. but don't know what kind of machine I would need. Any ideas?


 
Join the BBC message board and try to contact Ian who lives in France.

All the best,
Archiduc


----------



## Michael in FtW (Mar 30, 2008)

lovestoeat said:


> what if i start with ground pork and ground beef. do i still need a grinder?
> or is there a machine that just forces the meat into the link skin? where do i get the link skin from? thanks.


 
You might want to do a little reading at some of these sites to get a basic understanding of how to make sausages. And, yep, one of the sites is "The Sausage Maker" that auntdot mentioned.

Different sausages require different processing ... bologna is a type of sausage .... obviously ground a little more than a breakfast sausage.


----------



## lovestoeat (Mar 30, 2008)

thanks everyone for all your input!  i'm looking forward to making those sausages


----------



## Caine (Apr 4, 2008)

Everything you ever wanted to know about *SAUSAGE MAKING*.


----------



## blissful (Apr 6, 2008)

I've used my food processor to grind the meat but I like to use the kitchen aid mixer with meat grinder attachment. The kitchen aid also has a sausage stuffer attachment. I've made breakfast sausage and italian sausage (for pizza), both turned out good. If you aren't sure about your seasonings, under season, then fry up a little of it to see if you like it, if you need more seasonings, you can add them and do another fry test. Once the seasonings are correct (and you updated your notes), you can package them in 1 lb packages or put them in casings. Good luck! ~Bliss


----------

